
Citron Research on Peloton Share Price Target - atlasunshrugged
https://citronresearch.com/citron-research-presents-peloton-investors-peddling-themselves-into-frenzy/
======
atlasunshrugged
The full report on this is fascinating - [https://citronresearch.com/wp-
content/uploads/2019/12/Citron...](https://citronresearch.com/wp-
content/uploads/2019/12/Citron-Research-Presents-Peloton-Investors-Peddling-
Themselves-into-Frenzy.pdf)

